# Porcine Nirvana



## El Pescador (May 22, 2011)

I do love my Bacon. An ex once told me that it was amazing that I hadn't grown a curly tail because of the amount of Bacon that I eat. Long story short I found an excellent bacon worth trying. Loveless Cafe bacon is good smokey flavor but still fairly balanced. Worth a try if you're looking for something different.

I do an avocado, tomato and bacon salad lightly dressed that this bacon rocks in.

Pesky


----------



## steeley (May 23, 2011)

MMMMMMMM Bacon where do you find it.:hungry:


----------



## unkajonet (May 23, 2011)

Is this the place? http://www.hamsandjams.com/category/ham_bacon/a


----------



## Tristan (May 23, 2011)

Are you with the epicmealtime crew? They eat bacon like its going out of style.


----------



## stereo.pete (May 23, 2011)

Thanks for the link, I will be trying this soon.


----------



## El Pescador (May 23, 2011)

That's it! I was a member of a bacon of the month club and it was one of the monthly offerings.

Pesky


----------



## El Pescador (May 23, 2011)

BTW...the jalapano smoked bacon is great in a BLT+A.

Pesky


----------



## steeley (May 23, 2011)

Really like country ham salty goodness .
Bacon of the month club and beer of the month club no need to leave the the house .:drool:


----------



## El Pescador (May 23, 2011)

Steeley, did you hear that Stone Brewery is opening up a beer halp at Liberty Station? So excited! 


Pesky


----------



## steeley (May 23, 2011)

HELL lets get jobs there!:happyyes:


----------



## mr drinky (May 23, 2011)

I just got some guanciale from Zingermans. They also have a bacon club.

http://www.zingermans.com

k.


----------



## El Pescador (May 24, 2011)

steeley said:


> HELL lets get jobs there!:happyyes:


 
That's all I need! Bad enough that its walking distance to my house. 

Pesky


----------



## mr drinky (May 24, 2011)

Ok, another bacon product that interests me. 

Porchetta Salt

k.


----------



## El Pescador (May 24, 2011)

Tried it...not so good


----------



## mr drinky (May 24, 2011)

Ok, but have you tried bacon tooth floss?? I'm testing your bacon extreme.

Bacon Tooth Floss

k.


----------



## sashae (May 24, 2011)

I'm personally a huge fan of Nueske's for both sausage and bacon -- and their liverwurst is fab as well.


----------



## SpikeC (May 25, 2011)

:hungry::EDance2::moonwalk::tongue4::drool::notworthy::dance:OOh, Nueske's applewood smoked bacon--


----------



## El Pescador (May 25, 2011)

Yes to the floss...white elephant gift couple of years ago. Love Nueskes! I guess its all a matter of tastes...stainless vs. Carbon?


Pesky


----------



## mr drinky (Jun 13, 2011)

Ok, El Pescador, I'm throwing another one at you. Have you ever tried bacon-infused caviar?

California Caviar sells bacon-infused trout roe. 

Bacon Caviar

k.


----------



## El Pescador (Jun 13, 2011)

God no! Have you tried it? On that note..have you tried bacon brickle? Amazing on vanilla ice cream with homemade caramel sauce!
Pesky


----------



## mr drinky (Jun 13, 2011)

No, I haven' tried it yet. I just came across it in a cooking magazine today, but I think I am going to to have to work through my kilo of trout roe that I already have. However, my daughter loves caviar, so I might have to break down and put in an order.

Negative on the bacon brickle, but that sounds great. Vendor?

k.


----------



## El Pescador (Jun 13, 2011)

Easy to make...

WWW.baconfreak.com has a good recipe.

Pesky


----------

